# Cleaning Denim stain



## callum5098 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,
Quick Question Is there a way to clean blue denim jean staining from cream leather seats,if so what product would people recomend? 

Cheers


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I wear jeans all the time....I gave my beige leather seats a clean with Gliptone Leather Cleaner at the weekend and was amazed of the amount of grime came off.

I finished off with a round of Gliptone Leather Conditioner. It gives the leather a nice satin finish, the seats squeak when you sit on them and it smells like leather treatment should smell.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Just to contradict that, I tried gliptone cleaner on denim stained seats and it didn't help, maybe worth looking for an ink remover.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

LTT solutions have a kit to remove jean dye transfer from leather seats. I've never used it but I'm getting some to try on my parents car that has almost white leather seat, now with blue edges! Will let people know how well it works. 

I did use meguiars cleaner/conditioner on them but it didn't clean it all off.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

callum5098 said:


> Hi,
> Quick Question Is there a way to clean blue denim jean staining from cream leather seats,if so what product would people recomend?
> 
> Cheers


Gliptone GT12 cleaner will do the job with ease, used it for this exact problem many times on both house and vehicle leather.:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

depending on how bad it is your best of getting the LTT kit and then protecting it


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello There,

We do a product called the Leather Stain Remover which will safely remove all stains from all leathers.

It's ideal for removing dye transfer from jeans, cushions & clothes, which it does safely using little effort, and with its unique cleaning action this specialist stain remover also tackles all other staining on leather.

I would also recommend to apply protection cream to the area as this will add a extra protect barrier to the leather to prevent further dye transfer.

http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Stain_Remover.php
http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Protection_Cream.php

If you have any further questions please don't hesitate to contact me.

Kind Regards

Ashleigh


----------

